
IKEA Furniture Assembly Environment - edhu2017
https://clvrai.com/furniture
======
edhu2017
Hey all, I'm one of the authors of the environment. I'm excited to see what
researchers will come up with to tackle the furniture assembly problem. Let me
know if you have any questions or comments.

